# Ruthmill has a birthday girl



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday Lola!
arty2: :best_wishes:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Happy birthday Lovely Lola :star:arty2::jumping::best_wishes::best_wishes:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful girl!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOLA! The most elegant cockapoo ever. Hope you are having a lovely day


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Lola Bear! I hope you are getting everything your heart desires.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

arty2::bday:The most lovely, elegant girl ever!!! Highlights in her hair and all! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL LADY!!!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus says Happy Birthday too!arty2:, so do HO and I.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Happy birthday lady Lola x x x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola says thank you for all the lively birthday wishes! 

Officially her birthday is tomorrow but she's having a birthday weekend! 

Will never forget this little puppy face...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lola bear the Cockapoo
Is having a birthday, and she will be two
She's lovely and brown
And fit for a crown
So a big happy birthday to you!!
Xxx :bday:arty:arty2::love-eyes:
Love tinman Ralph & ruby!! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a nice poem Tracey. Ruth do not let us down please, you must keep a steady stream of photos of the birthday girl coming our way. photos of her little sister are good too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Lola bear the Cockapoo
> Is having a birthday, and she will be two
> She's lovely and brown
> And fit for a crown
> ...


Aw isn't that lovely!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> What a nice poem Tracey. Ruth do not let us down please, you must keep a steady stream of photos of the birthday girl coming our way. photos of her little sister are good too.


Uploading camera pics


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lola!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Happy birthday to beautiful Miss Lola. Lexi & Beemer's mum only hope they will grow up to be half as elegant as you are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely Lady Lola Long Legs....
I think tomorrow as a celebration of your being two we should be gifted lots and lots of Lola pictures 
(Please, Ruth ) x


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Lola says thank you for all the lively birthday wishes!
> 
> Officially her birthday is tomorrow but she's having a birthday weekend!
> 
> Will never forget this little puppy face...


Beautiful, and she still is. Happy birthday tomorrow Lola. Xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lola...L.O..L..A...Lola!! Happy birthday sweetie pie arty2:


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy birthday lovely Lola. You have the most beautiful head of curls of any girl there ever was arty2:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just for Gandhi's mum


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lovely, can I please use the last one as part of a Rorshach test I am planning using dog nose art? When I squint at it I see a shape of something...I think some cockapoo owner psychology testing is in order. Does anyone else see something in Lola's lovely curls?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What do you see?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A poo puppy face of course. That is all I see anywhere.  Squint and you will see it, nose eyes, chin whiskers and ears up a bit. And an odd easter egg outline just to the left on the head. (Marzi's right). Does no one else lie on their backs and find shapes in clouds?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I can see an owl but I don't see your cockapoo Fairlie.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> A poo puppy face of course. That is all I see anywhere.  Squint and you will see it, nose eyes, chin whiskers and ears up a bit. And an odd easter egg outline just to the left on the head. (Marzi's right). Does no one else lie on their backs and find shapes in clouds?





Lindor said:


> I can see an owl but I don't see your cockapoo Fairlie.


I still can't see either... Lindor cockapoo puppies look like owls


----------

